# Powerpoint Presentation on the reef issues of NW Florida



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

On Wednesday, December the 17th, CCA, RFRA and Vision Underwater Pensacola will host a powerpoint presentation to educate people on whats going on with the reef issues in our area.We will gather at 11:45 and start the presntation at 12:00. The event is free and open to the public. Zaxby's will provide food. Please attend and bring a person or two.I will attach an invite as soon as I figure out how. 

Thanks, SHB

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Attachment5598.aspx


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a great presentation if you haven't seen it (if it's the one I saw on vision underwater site) Encourage your elected officials to attend. Educational and great food how could they say no?


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

I am going to attempt to make this.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

BTT


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

BTT


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Alot of work has gone into this presentation by all parties involved. It will be a great opportunity for uninformed people to see first hand what we are trying to get accomplished and why it is so important economically, environmentally and completely necessary.

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Invite a friend


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going to make it tomorrow. Does anyone know if any elected officials have committed to attending?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

bump for a good cause!! I'll be there


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are the elected officials that I have heard from that cannot attend:

President Bush, Governor Crist, Grover Robinson, Megan Pratt. I don't think that means all the others that were invited are coming but we'll see. Hope too see some new faces as well as the familiar ones. SHB


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

TTT


----------

